# Reelson & Reelman Win Noaa Berlin!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Congrats to OGF's own REELMAN & REELSON ( Rob Young & Zac Young) for stayn' redd hott this year and taking top honors with a limit sack at Berlin 6/2.

Their 10.2lb bag the only double digits to be found from 52 participating teams for a grand total payout of $4368!!!!

Second to Hahn & Biller ~ 9.87lb~ $1768

Third another OGF'r that's stayn' strong this year, Cullin' (John Shriver) and his team mate Ed Hankins ~ 9.76lb~ $1040

Top ten paid- spread was TIGHT - BITE WAS HOT!- 10th place 9.01lbs~ Rodmakers Shop $100 first outa the $$$ OGF/Team dobass fish4five (Jon Jonela) and pops, Paul Jonela- alos making big toad at 3 1/2 for a near $400 bite.

dobass Photosite is updated...specific webpage later this week.
http://www.dobass.photosite.com/

Details for our next NOAA event...Mosquito July 27 can be found here:
http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

nip

*note* the 3 OGF dudes mentioned all just came off a 2nd or 1st place win at their most recent events...impressive! You guys gotta start telling us more and lurking less!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow...nice to see familiar names in the top 3!! Congrats guys...that's sweet.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

good jobs guys!!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Wow....I'm still shocked! lol
You see, Rob and I had never been on this lake until last week...that's what makes this win so unbelievable!!!
Rob went and prefished one day by himself and told me that he had caught some decent fish. Well, not knowing anything about this lake...exactly what _IS_ a decent bag??? We had NO idea....lol
Rob and I went out two more times during the week. We fished different areas then he did on his first day, and we ended up having another two good days  We estimated that we were catching about 9 pounds a day, give or take a few...
I can't believe that we've not fished Berlin at all over the last couple of years since we purchased our boat. You see, we decided to spend the majority of our time on Mosquito to gain a real understanding of that lake, the structure, and how it fishes at different times of the year. It seems that our investment of time on Mosquito has paid off, as we tend to do pretty well on that lake. 
I'll tell you.....I LOVE Berlin! I love the fact that there are smallmouth there as well. I also love the depth of the lake and the steep banks. This lake reminds me of some of the southern style lakes that I've been fishing with the Women's Bassmaster Tour. 
Meanwhile...he's moving up in points in the N.O.A.A. as well as the BASS weekend series. Something tells me that someday when (or if) we can afford it, we will have matching bassboats sitting in the driveway  He goes crazy when I disappear with the boat for two weeks at a time! 
Wait...there actually might be 3 bass boats in our drive if Zach keeps performing like he is....lol








He and his college friend Jeff are fishing in Rory's La Due series, and are currently ranked 7th in points. 
Yay team!


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

"He and his college friend Jeff are fishing in Rory's La Due series, and are currently ranked 7th in points. 
Yay team! [/QUOTE]"

hey they're actually #2 in points. 7th for qual 2. great job! AOY is rank for the year.
http://www.dobass.com/07LADO/Q2/Q2.htm


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats fellas...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed. Way to go guys. Marcia, you have competition!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job reel fellas!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice Job guys! Keep up the good work. According to Zach , Rob only caught 1 of the keepers in the livewell!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Congradulations! Cullin and Ed, good job guys!  WB


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

TritonBill said:


> Nice Job guys! Keep up the good work. According to Zach , Rob only caught 1 of the keepers in the livewell!


I thought we settled that discussion Bill! Zach loves to tell a story. He did a great job and between the two of us we caught quite a few keepers Saturday. In the future he and I will use different culling tags so we can settle the argument of who's fish are still in the livewell! The best part of the day was watching Zach sweat it through the weigh-in. At one point he layed on the ground and said, "I can't take this anymore. I never want to weigh in early like that again!" Back to the best part of the day though, Zach looked at me when we got our check and said, "I've never had this much money at one time before." He's a good kid and a lot of fun to fish with. It's tough to decide who to fish with Zach or Marcia. I enjoy spending time on the water with both. Maybe one of these days someone will start a three person tournament series. 

Once again Nip and his crew did a top notch job running this tourney. Thanks a lot Rory and crew for making these high pay out tourneys possible and doing such a professional job with them.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good job rob!
Glad to see some familair faces on the leaderboard.
Also, congrats fishing4five on BB


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Rob, I knew I could get a rise out of you on that one!!  Great Job to both of you, It's definately a team effort and great to see a family like yours fishing together.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

WB185Ranger said:


> Congradulations! Cullin and Ed, good job guys!  WB


Thanks!
I had an even better day on Sunday when my six year old Travis hooked and landed his first largemouth all by himself!!!!!
We were throw'n pop r's at Portage when his big moment came, it was 14 inches but may as well been 10lbs. There were even two guys on the bank cheering him on! He and I were in seventh Heaven.
I'm creating a monster, all he wants to do is fish, even if he isn't catching anything. He confiscated a half dozen Bassmaster and Bassin magazines to take back home to mom's that evening.

I gotta helluva partner in Eddie but Trav may be givin him the boot in a few years.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Cull'in said:


> Thanks!
> I had an even better day on Sunday when my six year old Travis hooked and landed his first largemouth all by himself!!!!!
> We were throw'n pop r's at Portage when his big moment came, it was 14 inches but may as well been 10lbs. There were even two guys on the bank cheering him on! He and I were in seventh Heaven.
> I'm creating a monster, all he wants to do is fish, even if he isn't catching anything. He confiscated a half dozen Bassmaster and Bassin magazines to take back home to mom's that evening.
> ...


John, I started Zach fishing when he was 4 and I know what you mean about a kid that gets the bug. You're going to be so glad he is out fishing rather then getting in trouble a few years from now and it's something you and he will have in common the rest of your lives.


----------



## booyah (Oct 11, 2004)

You know Rob just won the skeeter weds niter...now him and his son takes Berlin...maybe its time that Troy (my 12 yr old son) and I pull one off...we need that father/son mojo thing going on....Great job guys!!! See ya Wednesday!!!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I won't be fishing the next two Wednesday nighters on Mosquito. Reel Lady leaves for KY Lake tomorrow for her 4th WBT stop this year. I am pairing up with Triton Bill (he helped get us into this whole bass fishing thing 2 years ago) for Mosquito Madness. I would imagine everyone is starting to get hyped about that tourney!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

How about all you have some eggs with that ham... 

Good job to all, very pleased to be able to provide such a service. Now me and my boys want to win one!!!!  

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

by the way Nip... All I have heard from Zach all week is that he can't wait to hit Ladue Saturday. He and Jeff love that series!


----------

